# super saiyan 3



## Jada (Jun 9, 2016)

As per alot of guys know I'm on my 3rd cycle and I'm 1 week into my cycle, this log will have details on my experience  on the new mgs I haven't ever ran before( test cyp 750mg deca 600mg) and also my experience  for the first time with dbol. So far what I can say is my nuts already shrunk a bit, that happen to me last time so I know it's already in effect (cooking) bay bay!    Started at 25mg on dbol and I have now bumped to 50 after 4 days, nothing to report other than I've notice  a bit more of power but nothing that is on another level yet , Drinking lots of water while training and weight is up a bit which I can feel because of my strength  gain.

Be advised  df... I will try to do doggy!!! So far PP is starting  to come ALIVE:0


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2016)

Wear it & do doggy!!!!


----------



## bigdog (Jun 9, 2016)

Put on the damn thong, jump up on a milk crate and do doggy! #fatmidgetlife:32 (10):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2016)

Stop saying Bay bay you sounds like an idiot.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2016)

3 day ban if he says bay bay again


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2016)

jada dbol is some potent shit.2 weeks in shoulders and traps blow up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2016)

only side im getting from dbol is major heart burn


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm prone to heartburn.  It's why I went drol route


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 9, 2016)

team Jada get it my brother I'll be following your log


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice to someone take the time to put a long up on this. I'll be watching!


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2016)

Jada you got some good moves for a pudgy fella.


http://i.imgur.com/IofJ6EN.gif


----------



## losieloos (Jun 10, 2016)

Ay bay bay


----------



## losieloos (Jun 10, 2016)

Ole bay bay?


----------



## Runningwild (Jun 11, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> I'm prone to heartburn.  It's why I went drol route



I also get severe heartburn with dbol.  Is drol that much better when it comes to this.  Otherwise I have to take an OTC antacid everyday


Also very interested in following a long with your log here on your journey to SS 3


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 11, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> I also get severe heartburn with dbol.  Is drol that much better when it comes to this.  Otherwise I have to take an OTC antacid everyday
> 
> 
> Also very interested in following a long with your log here on your journey to SS 3




I have yet to try dbol. But with drol I got strength and water retention fast. But it supresses your appetite.  You really have to force feed. Or atleast I did, and I felt a little pressure in my head I had assumed from blood pressure,  but when I got a checkup at the dr blood pressure was like 122/84


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 12, 2016)

Doggy! Doggy! Doggy!


----------



## Jada (Jun 13, 2016)

Today was the first day i got a taste  of what dbol is about, had a really nice pump,  killed chest today. Felt strong, I was using dumbbells  (80lbs) for incline and flat, usually  I get 8 reps first set after that for the other 2 sets  I get 6-7reps, we'll today I was getting 8 to 9 reps for all 3 sets. Felt real good today.  I'm using 50mg and will be staying there for the rest of the 4 weeks, had a nice mental  focus. Ahh also this is week 2 for me , waiting for mrs jada to get out later tonight  so she can pin my booty, I can't properly  pin there so she always help me there.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 13, 2016)

wife to pin your booty...sounds perverted lol. does she make you wear the thong while she "pins" you? lol


----------



## Jada (Jun 13, 2016)

bigdog said:


> wife to pin your booty...sounds perverted lol. does she make you wear the thong while she "pins" you? lol



No... !...


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2016)

Short arms fat ass!


----------



## DF (Jun 15, 2016)

Wear it jada!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 15, 2016)

update??????????


----------



## bigdog (Jun 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> update??????????


update x2!


----------



## Jada (Jun 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> update??????????



So far what I can say about dbol is 50mg for me is when u start to feel it like u said bundy, I take it pre workout like 1 hr before heading to the gym, when it kicks in its like it gives me a nice mental focus and a mini  rage. The power is nothing crazy but I'm definitely  getting a bit more reps.   I'm going to give a overall  opinion  at the end on what I feel about dbol. Also I don't have that bloat moon face I've been told that some people get, what i do get is a nice full pump and just look BIG for my little ass  frame


----------



## bigdog (Jun 15, 2016)

put the damn dbol on your PP and youll have bloated moon PP so when you wear the thong and do doggy it will be impressive on your little ass frame!:32 (20):


----------



## bigdog (Jun 15, 2016)

glad your feeling better midget!! now quit getting pedicures and go to the gym!


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 16, 2016)

Jada said:


> So far what I can say about dbol is 50mg for me is when u start to feel it like u said bundy, I take it pre workout like 1 hr before heading to the gym, when it kicks in its like it gives me a nice mental focus and a mini  rage. The power is nothing crazy but I'm definitely  getting a bit more reps.   I'm going to give a overall  opinion  at the end on what I feel about dbol. Also I don't have that bloat moon face I've been told that some people get, what i do get is a nice full pump and just look BIG for my little ass  frame



50mg and up is where the magic starts, the muscle fullness is priceless, looking like you have a pump at all times is priceless!

PS: wear it!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2016)

The title of this thread should be changed to " Jada's journey to successfully banging doggy style"


----------



## Jada (Jun 16, 2016)

Just killed legs, been busy all day with Mrs jada  so I really didn't get too much of a nap.. plus I got some BUNZ.  Today I did..

1.Leg extension  machine 210lbs 8 reps 4 sets
2.Dumbell  squat 90lbs 7 sets 8 to 9 reps ( hold 1 dumbbell  towards my chest) squat all the way DOWN , pause for 3 sec then come up. 
3.Hamstring laydown machine 160lbs 8 reps 4 sets
4.Calve raise seated (plates) 140lbs 4 sets 7 to 8 reps


----------



## Jada (Jun 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to " Jada's journey to successfully banging doggy style"



Trust me I will try!!!! Once that test kicks in its on.. I just have to look up at the ceiling  cuz once I look at the ass, start pay attention to the feeling ... it's over:/ that's y I don't try.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 16, 2016)

Little premature ejaculator fella huh? Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2016)

jadas a 2 pump cummer


----------



## Jada (Jun 16, 2016)

bigdog said:


> Little premature ejaculator fella huh? Lol



No not really it's the ass man. It's my weakness


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jada said:


> Trust me I will try!!!! Once that test kicks in its on.. I just have to look up at the ceiling  cuz once I look at the ass, start pay attention to the feeling ... it's over:/ that's y I don't try.



I feel the same way when I'm in my chick's tight butthole


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2016)

Nothing like spreading your girls ass cheeks while u fukk her bending over the bed with one leg up on the bed.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nothing like spreading your girls ass cheeks while u fukk her bending over the bed with one leg up on the bed.


this is true but JADA is standing on the bed while his girl is kneeling on the floor. that's the only way he can get his midget PP lined up with that ass!:32 (19):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 16, 2016)

bigdog said:


> this is true but JADA is standing on the bed while his girl is kneeling on the floor. that's the only way he can get his midget PP lined up with that ass!:32 (19):



:32 (18): this made my day. Ty bigdog


----------



## Jada (Jun 16, 2016)

Today was chest and arms, had a really good pump today, starting to see the swollnes (not actually  a word)from the dbol. Part of me wants to try 75mg buttttt I'll stay at 50mg. 

            Chest 3 sets 7 to 9 reps
Incline barbell  171lbs
Flat bench 171 lbs
Decline seated (plates) 160lbs
Machine flat bench press 160lbs
Machine cable Flys 150lbs

        Biceps 3 sets 6-8 reps
Dumbell  alternating  curls 40lbs
Dumbell  hammer 35lbs
Seated incline with arms to the sides 20lbs focus on the stretch  , was looking for the 25lbs but could not find them.

       Triceps 3 sets 6 to 8 reps
Flat bench ez curl bar skull crushers 80lbs 
Flat bench kick back dumbbell 30lbs  for 4 sets ,then drop set 20lbs  and 10lbs  . Did 3 drop sets so for triceps I did 7 sets in total. 

Arms were BIG. I have to say I'm starting to really like barbell for chest, seeing the difference  in my chest development   and also want to just say thanks to POB for his tip on me arching my back ( no homo df) and pushing my shoulder blades BACK and sticking out my chest so my front delts  stay away from the work a bit.   this tip has helped TREMENDOUS for my chest.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 16, 2016)

good work midget! keep killing it!!!

p.s. WEAR IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jada (Jun 17, 2016)

bigdog said:


> good work midget! keep killing it!!!
> 
> p.s. WEAR IT!!!!!!!!



Thanks my bro! NO!  MY BENCH  has gone up , feeling good about that.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 17, 2016)

Good volume buddy


----------



## Jada (Jun 18, 2016)

End of week 2 , today was shoulders 

        Shoulders
1. Dumbell press 70lbs 6-8 reps 4 sets
2. Shoulder front press 100lbs fixed bar 3 sets 9 reps , pause on the negative  for 2 sec
3. Side lateral  holding the bench in a upright position,  one arm at a time 30lbs dumbbell  3 sets 7-9 reps.  Then drop set 20lbs 10lbs all I can do.
4. Shoulder shrugs  dumbbells  95lbs 8 reps 3 sets


----------



## bigdog (Jun 18, 2016)

Do Work midget!  You'll be thonged up doing doggy before you know it! 
Nice workout buddy!:32 (1):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2016)

I know how much you love bk


----------



## Jada (Jun 20, 2016)

Week 3 pinned quads  , had a good father day with the family at a friend's  bbq, everyone noticed how big I was and my boy asked me right from the jump if I'm on  which of course  I said yes. He was like wtf... u did arms and chest before coming... NO.. damn they look big.   Pretty damn happy how everything  is coming along and I'm only in my 3rd week now!!!  Today at the gym I had A LOT  of eyes on me, I had one of the trainers come up to me and say  damn gettting big.  Today I hit chest and had the ONLY fking PUMP. Wow.  Killed chest today on the bench, My strength  today was  a tad more than usual, got a couple more reps out.


----------



## Jada (Jun 23, 2016)

Pinned quads  today to end week 3. Today my strength  has gone up a bit. On bench it has gone up 10lbs .   Today i did chest and arms, So far I'm not in full throttle yet but looking forward  for next or week 5 when the test kicks. Dbol dosage  is still 50mg ,what I can say about Dbol for me is it took like a week to really feel what's Dbol about, of course  I felt the first effect of elevated  PP and intensity  like around the 3rd day but what I've noticed as the weeks pass u get a better feel of it. Overall  I like it and have enough  to run in the back end if I like.  Had a great pump today and can feel weight is up a bit.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 24, 2016)

Jada said:


> Pinned quads  today to end week 3. Today my strength  has gone up a bit. On bench it has gone up 10lbs .   Today i did chest and arms, So far I'm not in full throttle yet but looking forward  for next or week 5 when the test kicks. Dbol dosage  is still 50mg ,what I can say about Dbol for me is it took like a week to really feel what's Dbol about, of course  I felt the first effect of elevated  PP and intensity  like around the 3rd day but what I've noticed as the weeks pass u get a better feel of it. Overall  I like it and have enough  to run* in the back end *if I like.  Had a great pump today and can feel weight is up a bit.


dbol in the ass jada? I know you said pour some in the PP but dang bro! lol. j/k little fella..


----------



## Jada (Jun 27, 2016)

Week 4
Had a great chest workout today and got more reps on incline and flat. Was swoll as fk today. Took my dbol today and officially  this is my last week on dbol hate to stop but had a good run with it, really nice experience  for first time, felt I can go a bit higher to 75mg,  but I'll end the week at 50mg and next time I'll go to 75mg. Fkin quads are sore cuz of last week pin, had a guy workout with me today , asked me if I was on the juice .... said I'm on that anabolic  chicken player. All he could do was laugh. Waiting for Mrs jada to get home so she can pin glutes  for me.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 27, 2016)

anabolic chicken=jizz from doing doggy! do it, wear it!


----------



## Jada (Jul 1, 2016)

End of week 4, been getting a couple of compliments  from a couple guys in the gym about me gaining size. Strength  is up and had a great workout today , was able to grab the 45lbs dumbbells  for alternating  curls for 6 reps.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 1, 2016)

DAMMIT JADA! you need to step up your game! I got a 405 for a single on bench like a boss! DBOL!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP KILLING IT MIDGET! your well on your way to thong wearing doggy!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## Jada (Jul 8, 2016)

End of week 5, so far everything is going well, a bit tired  today since I had a rough day at work last night,  also feeling like I'm about to get a test flu. Feeling like shit a bit.
Today I did legs and did leg extension  machine  hamstring  raise calf machine and killed the squat rack. Did like 11 sets pyramid  going up . So far I'm getting close to what I was moving before last cycle which is 225lbs. Just chipping  away till I get there.


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2016)

Week 6 
Just to update  a bit everything is going well, haven't had any issues  such as prolactin   wise. Took my big brother advice and  he is right on the money, control Estrogen  and u shouldn't  have any issue.  All  my lifts have gone up especially  my bench  which has  gone up now to 195lbs,  getting a lot of looks my way. Feeling good how everything has gone so far. Only thing I was bummed  about was last week  I worked ot and missed a couple of days not going to the gym .  Other than that the only thing that seems to be a effect when I get on the anabolic  chicken is  that my back gets SUPER DRY and I lotion every single day , I believe  it also has to do with it being the summer,  I get these little small bumps.


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2016)

It's the herpes Jada!!!


----------



## bigdog (Jul 14, 2016)

get ms jada to exfoliate your back every night midget!!


----------



## Jada (Jul 19, 2016)

Week 7
Size is coming along and strength,  it's deca week so it's about to go down!  Missed shoulders and arms for the second  week because  of over time. ( going on a family vacation end of month) going to make sure I hit them this 
week. Fkin double over time is rough in construction  but got to get it.


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2016)

I expect some noods from your vacation.


----------



## snake (Jul 22, 2016)

Shit should be getting real by now. That damn Deca is the slow boat to China.


----------



## Jada (Aug 1, 2016)

Week 8 
Just got back from vacation,  had a good time with the family,  hotel had a small gym with 40lbs dumbbell  did 2 days of work out . Wish my city had GOLDEN CORRAL,  it's the best!!!!!! Man I ate steak  like crazy, chicken tuna fish . I ate meat ( no df... not man meat!) It's official.   Plus  Dennys is o... k..  last time I weighed  myself I was 220


----------



## bigdog (Aug 1, 2016)

did you wear It and do doggy on vacation??


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2016)

bigdog said:


> did you wear It and do doggy on vacation??



Well guess what.. I didn't get no buns!!! Wife kept telling me to turn around. No hand job no foot job  no NA NA.. LOL NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## bigdog (Aug 4, 2016)

jada said:


> well guess what.. I didn't get no buns!!! Wife kept telling me to turn around. No hand job no foot job  no na na.. Lol nothing!!!!!


time to replace ms. Jada! Lol


----------



## Jada (Aug 20, 2016)

Update.. been a while I posted anything up, we'll I had to stop the cycle because  at this moment I'm going for a promotion  at the job and Im in school,  school right now is taking up all my time with me attending to family also.  Right now it doesn't make any sense to pin the mgs I'm using for just 2 days a week in the gym. I've lost some size  which is a bit depressing  for me but there's nothing I can do at this moment.  School  is for a month so once I'm done with school I'll be able to give the time I had before to training and family with no issues.   What I can say about this cycle at the mgs I was using is I saw a big difference  in power and  the size came pretty quick. Took snakey advice on diet and really liked how I look.  Not once did I have any problems at 750mg of test cyp and deca at 600mg, other than my quads getting sore as fk after a couple of days of me pinning  there.   At this moment I made the decision  of crusing,   ive been thinking about this for a long time, im done in the kids department, im crusing at 250mg test cyp a week, once I'm done with school  i will get blood work to see where this puts me at and check everything else making sure I'm good. I'll  be crusing for a couple  of months then I'll cycle again. Thanks for all who read/ followed  or just helped along the way.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 20, 2016)

How old are you jada? And I hear ya about school work and family. It can be hard decision about if you made the right choice about the timing of your cycle . But life happens


----------



## Jada (Aug 20, 2016)

35 in count son


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

Jada said:


> 35 in count son



u old bastard..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice update Jada. I was waiting for the part where u said u smashed the old lady doggy style for like an hour. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

it was a smart move cutting it short jada..You can make good gains on low dose test too


----------

